# Κάποιο επίθετο για "person of (high) ideals";



## nomenk (Oct 3, 2015)

Για παράδειγμα, "δημοσιογράφος με ιδανικά". Υπάρχει συναφές επίθετο; To "idealistic" απ' ό,τι ξέρω έχει κυρίως αρνητική σημασία (αιθεροβάμων). Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2015)

Καλησπέρα. Για επίθετο, δυο ιδέες:

noble-minded
high-principled


----------



## nomenk (Oct 3, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ. Άρα το "idealistic" όντως δεν ταιριάζει εδώ, έτσι; Κάποιον που είναι ανθρωπιστής π.χ. δεν θα τον λέγαμε "idealistic".


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2015)

Όπως λέει και το λεξικό για το _idealistic_ (unrealistically aiming for perfection), έχει αυτή τη διάσταση του ουτοπιστή. Από τις προτάσεις μου, το _high-principled_ ταιριάζει περισσότερο σε επαγγελματισμό. Ο ανθρωπιστής ταιριάζει με το _noble-minded_.

noble-minded humanitarian(s)


----------



## nomenk (Oct 4, 2015)

ΟΚ, ευχαριστώ και πάλι!


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 4, 2015)

nomenk said:


> Για παράδειγμα, "δημοσιογράφος με ιδανικά". Υπάρχει συναφές επίθετο; To "idealistic" απ' ό,τι ξέρω έχει κυρίως αρνητική σημασία (αιθεροβάμων). Ευχαριστώ.



Ίσως και _of strong/high morals_.

Επίσης, αρκετές φορές η λύση που ψάχνεις βρίσκεται στα altruistic / selfless.


----------



## nomenk (Oct 7, 2015)

dominotheory said:


> Ίσως και _of strong/high morals_.
> 
> Επίσης, αρκετές φορές η λύση που ψάχνεις βρίσκεται στα altruistic / selfless.



Ευχαριστώ. Το "of high morals/ideals" θα ήταν το καλύτερο, αλλά το θέλω για ένα logline σεναρίου και ψάχνω κάτι μονολεκτικό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2015)

Ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ, στα συνώνυμα του επιθέτου *moral*.


----------



## nomenk (Oct 7, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ, στα συνώνυμα του επιθέτου *moral*.



Ευχαριστώ. Μου αρέσει το conscientious, αλλά συχνότερα έχει τη σημασία του επιμελούς παρά του ευσυνείδητου. Θα το σκεφτώ.


----------



## kacperekwoj (Jun 1, 2016)

Euxaristw gia thn boh8eia :) den 3erw polu kala agglika kai brhka apo tou epsaxna :)


----------

